# Would like your thoughts on Paronelli Pipes



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Specifically the ones at CupOJoes. They have a lot of designs that I think are pretty neat looking but my question is: 

How do the smoke?
Are they just a gimmick?
How do they hold up to normal wear?

Thanks in advance (and if they are good pipes DON'T buy the one I'm looking at!! - LOL) :heh:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

The following comments are for the "design" Paronellis only.

_How do the smoke?_
They smoke a bit hot and wet, at least until you break them in well. The coating, whatever it is, definitely keeps the briar from breathing. It's not _nearly_ as bad as The Pipe, but it is noticeable. With proper smoking technique and a good break-in, I think all these issues will cease to matter.

_Are they just a gimmick?_
There is absolutely an element of gimmick to it, but the same could be said about any number of pipes. This one does perform better than almost all of them. I've been burned by enough metal pipes (literally) to know which gimmicks are worse than others. This one, as I said, will make the pipe smoke hot, but it won't damage the briar, your smoking experience or any part of your body.

_How do they hold up to normal wear?_

They seem to do pretty good. I'm not the most careful keeper of pipes (I drop a lot), but the designed finish is still whole and the stem is still clear, so nothing to worry about yet.

As for the non-design Paronellis, they're very close to the quality of the Kaywoodie Gold line and numerous other mid-level factory pipes. That is, of course, unless your Paronelli is also stamped "Paul's Cayuga," in which case it has been treated with the Paul's Pipe Shop oil curing process, which should make it a better pipe than it would otherwise have been.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

We love you tommy!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> We love you tommy!


This scares me more than smoking Mixture 79 in a The Pipe.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes we do!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I have one and it smokes fine to me. No complaints!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just buy it Shawn! You know you want to!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

well knowing that Tommy and Jeff have one certainly helps and "YES" Phil = *I do want one!!!!* LOL


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well?? Has one been ordered yet???


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Well?? Has one been ordered yet???


Well... 
- I've got this new pipe maker that I've given a challenge to come up with a pipe design I showed him...
- And yes I keep looking at those Paronellis...
- But I'm still kicking myself for not picking up a Nording Freehand Signature Natural when P&C had their promotion...
- And I'm thinking about saving my Peterson St. Patricks Day and maybe picking up an Estate Peterson...
- And I'm already up to 6 pipes now...

So "NO" - I haven't ordered one yet = still not sure which one I would order?

Freakin Pipe Guys are worse than the Cigar Guys, LOL!! The cigar side leads you to the mountain and coaxes you to leap - Pipe Guys bring you up to the cliff and PUSH you off! lmao


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> yet


Out of that entire post, this is the most important word. :biggrin:


----------

